# Help naming song (MP3 file attached)



## PhantomoftheOpera (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello there!

I heard this song on the radio the other day but failed to catcht he name or the composer so I was wondering if anyone here would be able to help me. 


Theoretically there should be a file attached, I'm afraid it's only an excerpt but fingers crossed it should be enough for it to be identified.


Many thanks.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ by Vaughan Williams


----------

